# Question - "Thread Starter"



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

When did the words "thread starter" appear under your user name?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I noticed that for the first time earlier today, but didn't want to ask as I figured it's probably always been there and I was just ignorant.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I noticed it for the first time today as well... Jody, make another post in this thread...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a new modification we're testing. You guys picked up on it quick!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I noticed it for the first time today as well... Jody, make another post in this thread...


How bout now?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very cool. Nice work guys!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I like it too.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can we get one for Thread ender?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's a mod I've been wanting to install for a long time. Just never go around to it. I see it used on computer forums I visit and now can't live without it. 

The staff suggested other terms like "Original Poster", "OP" , or "Thread Originator" but I think I'm going to stick with Thread Starter. Seems to be simple and to the point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it. Once a discussion gets a bunch of posts in it is nice to know that the original thread starter is still around and active and this helps call that out.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, I just noticed the "thread starter" today. Only 2 weeks behind you guys. Very cool feature!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder if I'm the only one now with "Thread Starter" in my head to the tune of a bad song "Informer" by some group I can't remember the name of. Horrible song, but now it is stuck in my head!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one now with "Thread Starter" in my head to the tune of a bad song "Informer" by some group I can't remember the name of. Horrible song, but now it is stuck in my head!


You were.... and now you're not. Thanks. Thanks a lot.  :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A thousand pardons... but misery does love company!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Thread Starter, OP?" How about _'Fire Starter?'_

just thinkin' out loud... :shrug:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Not seeing this designation in posts today.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobaBird said:


> Not seeing this designation in posts today.


I see it just fine. Is anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Still seeing it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I see it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I see it as well.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Yup its still there.


----------

